# Rev Limit on 05 Sentra 1.8S



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm not sure if someone already posted this but, does anyone know the rev limit on the 2005 Sentra 1.8S? I just wanted to know where the limit stopped giving the car fuel and where it would start to bump back...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

AsianJKim said:


> I'm not sure if someone already posted this but, does anyone know the rev limit on the 2005 Sentra 1.8S? I just wanted to know where the limit stopped giving the car fuel and where it would start to bump back...


redline...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually the rev limiter kicks in around 6750rpm. Redline is market 6500rpm.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Really.....Thanks alot!! :cheers:


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

But that seems not that much of a difference. Considering its only alittle bit longer....


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> actually the rev limiter kicks in around 6750rpm. Redline is market 6500rpm.


6750? i thought it was 6250?, and rated for a 6,000 rpm limit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're thinking QR25. QG18 redlines at 6500. rev limit at 6750. Always has.


----------

